# UTI



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor little girl! My little Panda woke up this morning, and started peeing all over the place... just a few drops at a time. I called the vet, suspecting a UTI right off. They asked me to bring in a urine sample, so I figured I'd put her in her crate for a few minutes, just to save a little up. Poor thing couldn't even hold it there., and wet the crate and herself. (I'd taken the pad out) 

I ended up being able to catch about 1/4 tsp., so off to the vet we went. Yup. UTI. So she's on antibiotics and a urinary health herbal supplement that my vet likes to use. I'm sure she'll feel fine in a day or two, but right now, she's madder than a hatter because I can't let her out of her pen, or she'll pee wherever she is! In the pen, where half the space is her litter box, she seems to be at least getting to the litter box.

Pixel had a UTI as a puppy too. What is it with girls?!?!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor little Panda. Get Well Soon!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Poor Panda. Our Becca gets about 1 UTI a year usually in the Fall. Didn't this year but I was feeding her dried cranberries sprinkled on her kibble several times each week.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Poor Panda. Our Becca gets about 1 UTI a year usually in the Fall. Didn't this year but I was feeding her dried cranberries sprinkled on her kibble several times each week.


Good to know! I know that the UT Health supplement the vet gave me for her does contain cranberry.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Miss Panda. 

I've been very lucky; Emmie's never had a UTI. Hope I didn't just jinx her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about Miss Panda.
> 
> I've been very lucky; Emmie's never had a UTI. Hope I didn't just jinx her.


Well, I'm hoping that it's a one time thing with both girls... Pixel hasn't had another one! (Knock on wood!!!)


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Poor little baby, and poor you too Karen. Hope she is on the mend.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor baby!!! Hope Panda is feeling better soon!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Poor little one. Hopefully she will be better in a day or two. Seems like females are more prone to UTI's. My boys have never an UTI but they still get 1 Cranberry Fruitables treat a day. They love'um.
Feel better little Panda girl.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Poor little one. Hopefully she will be better in a day or two. Seems like females are more prone to UTI's. My boys have never an UTI but they still get 1 Cranberry Fruitables treat a day. They love'um.
> Feel better little Panda girl.


Yeah, Kodi has never had one either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, she's still confined to her pen, because she just squats and pees (tiny bits, but still...) anywhere she feels the urge... Which is every few seconds. She's madder than a hornet's nest poked with a stick that she is stuck in the pen, and is letting EVERYONE who listen know EXACTLY how she feels about this treatment!!!

I just gave her old towels to sleep on last night, so they were easier to launder. I can't tell whether she peed on them or not, but I'll wash them anyway.

Gave her her second dose of UT strength and her third dose of ABX this morning,so hopefully the drugs will kick in soon!!!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

So sorry Panda. Hopefully today the symptoms will stop.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Well, she's still confined to her pen, because she just squats and pees (tiny bits, but still...) anywhere she feels the urge... Which is every few seconds. She's madder than a hornet's nest poked with a stick that she is stuck in the pen, and is letting EVERYONE who listen know EXACTLY how she feels about this treatment!!!
> 
> I just gave her old towels to sleep on last night, so they were easier to launder. I can't tell whether she peed on them or not, but I'll wash them anyway.
> 
> Gave her her second dose of UT strength and her third dose of ABX this morning,so hopefully the drugs will kick in soon!!!


Hope you feel better soon, Panda!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor baby! Those UTI's are so painful! And I feel for you and your husband, too, having to listen to her angry words while she is shut up in her pen.

Are Kodi and Pixel worried about her carry-ons?


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

This information on natural approaches for a UTI might be helpful:
Natural Remedies For UTI In Dogs

It has worked in the past with our dogs.

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eveningpiper said:


> This information on natural approaches for a UTI might be helpful:
> Natural Remedies For UTI In Dogs
> 
> It has worked in the past with our dogs.
> ...


I'm all for homeopathics as an adjunt to traditional treatments, and my vet is a holistic vet. But when my dog is peeing every 30 seconds, and has bacteria in her urine, she's getting antibiotics.  We've got the herbal UT Strength to help her too, but she has a real infection, and needs drugs.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Poor Panda! My corgi, Foxy, suffered with UTI's, but her health was compromised towards the end of her life. I did give her cranberry chews made for dogs. I don't really know if they helped as she would get another UTI almost immediately after the round of antibiotics. Peeing in the house was the first sign that she was getting one. I'm glad you caught Panda's UTI early!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Poor Panda! My corgi, Foxy, suffered with UTI's, but her health was compromised towards the end of her life. I did give her cranberry chews made for dogs. I don't really know if they helped as she would get another UTI almost immediately after the round of antibiotics. Peeing in the house was the first sign that she was getting one. I'm glad you caught Panda's UTI early!


I'm really hoping that this is just a "puppy thing". I know Kodi got a couple of ear infections as a puppy, and the vet told me that they are REALLY common in puppies (just as with young children) because the ear canal is so small. When they get larger, and there is more air flow, the problem goes away.

I do know a number of other people who have had female puppies who got UTI's and then never got another one. So I'm crossing my fingers!!!

One of the reasons that neither girl will be spayed until they are older is that I want to do everything I can to avoid spay incontinence.


----------



## SadiesNana (Jan 1, 2016)

Poor Panda! So sorry to hear that she's under the weather! Hoping that she's feeling well soon. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

don't forget the pumpkin and probiotics to offset diarrhea from antibiotics


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Get better soon Miss Panda!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> don't forget the pumpkin and probiotics to offset diarrhea from antibiotics


All my dogs get probiotics daily, so we've got that covered. Not a bad idea to pre-emptively add some pumpkin, though!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Chloe had UTI too, she went through a couple rounds of antibiotics before hers fully cleared up. Feel better soon Panda.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

How is little Panda girl doing?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ditto's Mom said:


> How is little Panda girl doing?


She's a LOT better, but still not quite back to normal. She's not straining all the time and trying to pee non-stop, but she IS still peeing more often than usual... and sometimes not in her box. Poor thing is under house arrest.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've heard that kibble diets can be a factor in UTIs as it causes dogs to be chronically dehydrated. This may be something to consider when determining what kind of food to feed your pup. I feed Emmie a raw diet and so far (after 4 yrs) no UTIs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

MarinaGirl said:


> I've heard that kibble diets can be a factor in UTIs as it causes dogs to be chronically dehydrated. This may be something to consider when determining what kind of food to feed your pup. I feed Emmie a raw diet and so far (after 4 yrs) no UTIs.


:thumb:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> I've heard that kibble diets can be a factor in UTIs as it causes dogs to be chronically dehydrated. This may be something to consider when determining what kind of food to feed your pup. I feed Emmie a raw diet and so far (after 4 yrs) no UTIs.


My guys do get kibble in the morning, but it's wet. In the evening the get canned. I'm quite sure it's not a dehydration problem.


----------

